

EBay Suffers Massive Security Breach - wolfwyrd
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5737914/ebay-will-ask-all-customers-to-change-passwords-after-massive-breach

======
a3n
"In addition to passwords, the database contained basic login information like
name, email, phone number, address and date of birth, but officials stressed
that, aside from the passwords, no confidential or personal information was
included in the breach."

Date of birth. Many businesses and agencies ask for that, and or the other
items listed in that sentence, over the phone to provide a fig leaf of
security.

